# VBA Tic Tac Toe Lernen



## psycoshooter (24. Februar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen

Bin in VBA ziemmlich neu habe bis jetzt mit der hilfe eines Forummembers einen Taschenrechner programmiert...

Nun möchte ich einen schritt vorwärts machen und das Spiel Tic Tac Toe programmieren
Leider weiss ich überhaupt nicht wie ich anfangen muss 

Wäre um hilfe sehr erfreut

Danke Psycoshooter


----------



## tombe (24. Februar 2011)

So einen genauen Plan habe ich jetzt auch noch nicht.

Das Spielfeld würde ich aber mit 9 "Umschalfeldern" gestalten.
Dann würde ich eine Liste mit den Einträgen "Spieler 1" und "Spieler 2" anlegen. So bald dann ein Umschaltfeld angeklickt wird, wird im z.B. mit der Caption-Eigenschaft die Nummer des Spielers eingetragen und das Feld auf Enabled = False gesetzt.

Dann wechselt in der Liste automatisch z.B. von Spieler 1 auf 2 (oder umgekehrt) und der andere ist dran.

Nach jedem Klick wird dann geprüft ob die Felder:

- 1, 2, 3
- 4, 5, 6
- 7, 8, 9
- 1, 4, 7
- 2, 5, 8
- 3, 6, 9
- 1, 5, 9
- 3, 5, 7

mit den gleichen Werten belegt sind.

Geht bestimmt auch eleganter aber dazu müßte ich jetzt erstmal ein bisschen darüber nachdenken .


----------



## tombe (24. Februar 2011)

Ich bin übrigens fertig.

Zeige dir aber erstmal nur wie es optisch bei mir aussieht, den Code dazu bekommst du nicht. Es hilft dir ja nichts wenn du immer nur fertigen Code hast ohne das du selber was geschaffen hast.

Die ZIP-Datei enthält dann das fertige Spiel.

Viel Spaß damit Spielen

Thomas


----------



## psycoshooter (25. Februar 2011)

Cool Danke ich mach mich glei mal rann un probier das mal zu pröggen
danke


----------



## tombe (25. Februar 2011)

Na wie ist der aktuelle Stand bei dir?

Ich habe so langsam auch Spaß daran und habe deshalb die erste Version nochmal weiterentwickelt.

Kannst ja mal einen Zwischenbericht abgeben wie es bei dir so klappt.


----------

